# Hammers Slammers Blower Tank vs Gundam



## louisb (Sep 4, 2007)

i put this here because both universe probably have there games and hopefuly some of you will have exeperince with both univerese .   

Hammers Slammers Blower tank vs Average Gundam?
WE ARE GOING TO ASSUME EQUAL COMBAT TRAINING WITH THERE RESPECTIVE EQUIPMENT 


How good or close a fight is this ?
1 versus 1 ?

4 verus 4 ? 

Disparate numbers for each . Lets say 1vrs 2 ?
Lets say 1 vs 3 ?
Lets say 1 vs 4 ?


----------



## Somni (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, I've read most of the Slammer's novels but have no idea what a Gundam is.


----------



## louisb (Sep 4, 2007)

Somni said:


> Well, I've read most of the Slammer's novels but have no idea what a Gundam is.


 
Gundams are Mecha . I dont know much about Gundams myself .


----------



## Somni (Sep 4, 2007)

The following is based on Wiki for Gundam and my sketchy memory for the tanks.  Gundams are radar-stealthed and have resistance to conventional weapons.  Slammer's tanks fire some sort of plasma cannon and so would not count as conventional.   Assuming that the Gundam beam weapon is equivalent to the tanks plasma cannon, I think the tank may lose.  The suits appear to be heavily armoured, one has a gun that can 'tear a warship apart', and can apparantly become, or launch some sort of fighter plane, which seems a bit of a cheat to me.  If I remember right the tanks have some sort of auto cannon that can be set to down planes but still, I am doubtful of a tanks chances.

However, there seems to be a big technology gap between the two worlds.  Gundam being almost 'fantasy' scifi and Slammers being 'modern times with shiny bits', i.e. limited technological progression.  It does not really seem a fair comparison.


----------



## louisb (Sep 5, 2007)

Somni said:


> The following is based on Wiki for Gundam and my sketchy memory for the tanks. Gundams are radar-stealthed and have resistance to conventional weapons. Slammer's tanks fire some sort of plasma cannon and so would not count as conventional. Assuming that the Gundam beam weapon is equivalent to the tanks plasma cannon, I think the tank may lose. The suits appear to be heavily armoured, one has a gun that can 'tear a warship apart', and can apparantly become, or launch some sort of fighter plane, which seems a bit of a cheat to me. If I remember right the tanks have some sort of auto cannon that can be set to down planes but still, I am doubtful of a tanks chances.
> 
> However, there seems to be a big technology gap between the two worlds. Gundam being almost 'fantasy' scifi and Slammers being 'modern times with shiny bits', i.e. limited technological progression. It does not really seem a fair comparison.


 
Slammer tanks have wonderful AI and sensors   . Plus there tough as frack 





Anybody got any good stat blocks for gundams preferable rifts but any system will do 

bonus points for same game system that has conversions for both


----------

